# [SOLVED] Can't connect to any online games but internet works fine and everything app



## MasterZoran

The problem: About a week a go my computer stopped connecting to all online games for apparently no reason (Wow, Steam, Sword of the New World). My internet works just fine, I can browse the web, stream video's, everything seems normal. But for any game it wont connect to the servers, the update servers, the news servers, nothing.

I have disabled my windows firewall, disabled my modem firewall, forwarded every port I could think of, checked all my internet settings about 20 times, checked for viruses, closed all unused programs... nothing.

My setup: I am running windows XP professional with sp3 installed. The wireless modem I am using is an SMC8014WG-SI cable modem. I am using a static IP address.

Here is a paste of my ipconfig /all info: 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ZmanS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-E2-FB-EF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.226.251.239
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

*Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
*
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-B PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-66-A9-09-1F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.12
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.5.10
209.55.5.11

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>



That's all the relevant info I can think of...

Help me tech support forum! you're my only hope


----------



## MasterZoran

*Re: Can't connect to any online games but internet works fine and everything appears*

Additional Info: I have tested my girlfriends computer and have come to the conclusion that the problem is not at all related to my cable modem, because she can connect to games just fine. Somehow my computer is allowing me to connect to the internet but not to any games or their respective news servers. 

Also, I can only connect to the internet through firefox, for some reason internet explorer is having the same issue as all the games I have... this is probably related to it somehow


----------



## MasterZoran

*Re: Can't connect to any online games but internet works fine and everything appears*

Solved

I uninstalled hamachi and now everything works fine...

great piece of software but seriously anyone who is having online gaming issued and is using hamachi just uninstall it... it has given me more headaches than it has been worth


----------

